# Sprint evo 4g app



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

is there a tshirtforum app for the sprint evo 4g smart phone?

I was searching google but didnt find anything.....maybe Rodney can answer this question.

if there isnt ......anything in the works for the evo?

Thanks 
Inked


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Is that like an iphone?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just kidding  You can try the tapatalk app for Android: Tapatalk - Forum App on the iPhone, Android, Nokia, and BlackBerry for vBulletin, phpBB, IPBoard, and SMF


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you.....I will look into tapatalk

Inked


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

InkedApparel said:


> Thank you.....I will look into tapatalk
> 
> Inked


Once you load it, just search for T-Shirt Forums and we should pop up.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes I found and downloaded tapatalk. 

Ty 

Inked

sent from my sprint EVO 4g


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

InkedApparel said:


> sent from my sprint EVO 4g



As if you were not on here enough already!! haha.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha.........I know right.


----------

